
Building a SaaS in Public: Bookmark App – Week 1 Recap - charly1811
https://charlesthecoder.dev/building-a-saas-in-public-bookmark-app-week-1-recap/?ref=hn
======
KingOfCoders
I think this is the future.

~~~
charly1811
Welcome to the future

